# Pool Filter Sand and Brown Algae



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've read mixed things on this topic so I'd like to know other members' experiences. I'm using pool filter sand and I'm also experiencing a horrible brown algae problem which I know otos will control it but I want it to go away on its own. Does anyone think PFS increases the silicates in the water causing more diatoms and brown algae? To me, I would like to think no because glass is made of silica as well and we all know that doesn't affect the water quality. The tank is only 2 months old or more but is fully cycled with a low fish load. I know new tanks are prone to a brown algae outbreak but this one is bad. Btw, its a 46 gal bowfront with 2x21 watt T5NO so the lighting is not intense. Also my water is tap and my tank is at: gh 12, kh 3, ph 6.4, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 5 to 10 ppm. I have rummynose and plan on some angels soon and I was thinking softer water maybe better all around but this tank is on the second floor in my bedroom and would mean having to carry buckets of RO up the stairs which is too much work. Is this water fine and the brown algae should leave? Also is the water fine for the rummynose? I'm sure they can adapt to a gh of 12, right? 

Thanks


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

the algae usually clears up on its own... usually, not always.

i would think that sand would cause more diatoms but i'm no expert. there would be a huge difference between glass (silicates melted together) and free floating silicates, so i dont think that your theory disproves sand causing more diatoms


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I just didn't think PFS counted as free silicates. I thought it was locked up like it silica is in glass. I mean my theory could be wrong most certainly. That's why I wanted the opinions of all the other hobbyists on here to see if there was a connection between the two. I read this post from another forum and thought it was pretty informative (the fourth post in the thread is really interesting) What do you guys think about it? 

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124860


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

well think about what sand is. kinda crushed up rocks. so there is gonna be larger pieces of sand, smaller peices and very very tiny.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> I just didn't think PFS counted as free silicates. I thought it was locked up like it silica is in glass. I mean my theory could be wrong most certainly. That's why I wanted the opinions of all the other hobbyists on here to see if there was a connection between the two. I read this post from another forum and thought it was pretty informative (the fourth post in the thread is really interesting) What do you guys think about it?
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124860


I agree with that article. I have understood this to be true for some time, in fact. Sand doesn't dissolve at all into water during the lifetime of the human species. And, unless the silica is in the form of ions in the water - dissolved - it isn't biologically available to any living creature, algae included.

One time I checked a lot of water company reports from various cities to see how much silica is dissolved in their water. To my surprise, almost all tap water contains silica, obviously as ions. So, if silica in the water leads to brown algae, those of us who have brown algae will always have brown algae, since our tap water always has dissolved silica in it. But, in fact, most brown algae disappears pretty quickly on its own, and doesn't reappear, even though we go through water change after water change.

Look at brown algae as an initiation ritual we all have to go through to become worthy of having a nice planted tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Look at brown algae as an initiation ritual we all have to go through to become worthy of having a nice planted tank.


Well said.

I was worried that my pool filter sand substrate was to blame at first too. It faded after I found a balance (about 3 months for me) and I haven't seen any since.

Someone's signature reads "Algae Happens"... Once I started concentrating on other more important aspects of my tank, the algae (and other microorganism) issues faded away. I don't even mind growing a bit anymore.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> Look at brown algae as an initiation ritual we all have to go through to become worthy of having a nice planted tank.


 
an initiation or hazing?


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

lol yeah, its a nice hazing! A way to break in the new tank and welcome it to my collection of planted tanks lol. My other tanks weren't as bad but then again this one had some cycling issues at first due to a failing filter. Anyhow its all behind me now and the tank is healthy. Do you think doing a 50% change or possibly less of RO water will help things out?


----------

